# PedalPCB FV1 development board experience



## tjfx96 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi 
Does anyone have any successful experience with this board.
I ordered mine with Spin FV1 and CH341 chips presoldered
Im currently debugging a dead short between 3.3v and ground - could be a number of things
Just wondering if anybody has got up and running 
Thx


----------



## phi1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Yes mine worked (also pre-soldered) and I’ve seen a few others in the build reports.


----------



## tjfx96 (Oct 23, 2019)

phi1 said:


> Yes mine worked (also pre-soldered) and I’ve seen a few others in the build reports.


Great thats good to hear - looks a very useful board however im getting very frustrated trying to track down a dead short 3.3 to gnd - ive eliminated the regulator, pots and no visible shorts on fv1 and ch341 - gotta just keep banging on i guess,
Cheers
Tim


----------



## phi1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Yeah that’s no fun. If you post pics of your board folks here be able to lend an extra set of eyes to see if anything looks out of place.


----------



## tjfx96 (Oct 23, 2019)

phi1 said:


> Yeah that’s no fun. If you post pics of your board folks here be able to lend an extra set of eyes to see if anything looks out of place.


Thx man good idea, folks on here seem real helpful !


----------



## tjfx96 (Oct 26, 2019)

Hey Guys,
Nearly at the end of my rope looking for this 3.3v to gnd short on my dev board,?
Ive checked all components connected to 3.3 supply all fine
Visually under high mag no issues seen on fv1 and ch341contacts
However one potentially significant observation is there is a very low but finite resistance approx 12 ohms every where between 3.3 and gnd anyone think this 
may provide any clue  ?

Sadly pretty much ready to can the project as ive spent too long now debugging as unfortunately new boards currently out of stock ?

Thx
T


----------



## phi1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Have you pulled the 10k resistors between 3v3 and gnd?  Maybe one of those could actually be 12R (color bands would be similar I think). Just an idea based on that post.


----------



## tjfx96 (Oct 26, 2019)

A very valid suggestion ! , however just now checking both visually and on the meter they all check out ok at 10k. Do you have any feel for typical solder whisker bridge resistance ranges ? Really the final suspects seem to be the FV1 and CH341
smd pads even though visually they seem fine. Although it’s entirely possible i have induced this short somehow  I wonder if Pedal PCB do any cursory power gnd buzz outs after soldering and before shipping ?
Thanks so much for your help ! 
Tim


----------

